# 14' aluminum boat.



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I need some cash. I have a 14' boat with a duck blind. It also has a 10 hp motor. Located in Roosevelt. Asking $900 obo. 

Email me at stimmie_78 (at) yahoo (dot) com


----------

